# I am resurrecting The Dark Apostle's Bewitching Hour!



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 12, 2015)

Do you write dark or horror short stories?

Poetry?

In a band?

Punk, metal, glam, whatever... 

Visit my official Facebook website for more details!

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1482721908692803


----------

